# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تا امروز در تابستان چیکار کرده اید؟

## pezeshkitehran

چه مباحثی را خوانده اید؟ 
 چقد تست زده اید؟ 
از خود راضی هستید؟ 
خلاصه تابستونتون چطور بود؟ 

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## _Senoritta_

من ک اصن راضی نیستم...سال دومم رو داغون خوندم...باز ی قسمتایی از پیش و سال سومم رو بهتر خوندم...یعنی راستشو بخوای قلق درس خوندن رو تازه یاد گرفتم... :Yahoo (21): برای همین چیزایی ک اول تابستون خوندمو خوب یادنگرفتم

----------


## fardad1

[FONT="Fixedsys"][SIZE="4"][I][B]کل عربی+کل زبان+کل زبان فارسی +کل آرایه+دینی۳
زیست۲,۳
شیمی۲,۳
ریاضی۲,۳+آمار
فیزیک۲,۳
منتها یکم تو هندسه مشکل دارم همچنین فیزیک پیش  
اونارو هم تا اواخر دیگه تموم میشم خوب بود
فیزیک یکم مونده نصفش

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> [FONT="Fixedsys"][SIZE="4"][I][B]کل عربی+کل زبان+کل زبان فارسی +کل آرایه+دینی۳
> زیست۲,۳
> شیمی۲,۳
> ریاضی۲,۳+آمار
> فیزیک۲,۳
> منتها یکم تو هندسه مشکل دارم همچنین فیزیک پیش  
> اونارو هم تا اواخر دیگه تموم میشم خوب بود
> فیزیک یکم مونده نصفش


خداقوت

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## milad475

من رتبم سال اول 130 هزار منطقه 3 شد 
امسال 70هزار منطقه 3 شدم
از فردا میخوام شروع کنم به نظرتون میتونم امسال دندون پزشکی شهرمون بجنورد قبول شم ایا

----------


## erfanblur00

> چه مباحثی را خوانده اید؟ 
>  چقد تست زده اید؟ 
> از خود راضی هستید؟ 
> خلاصه تابستونتون چطور بود؟ 
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk


فقط لغاته زبان رو تمرین کردم !!
از خودم هم راضیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## milad475

من رتبم سال اول 130 هزار منطقه 3 شد 
امسال 70هزار منطقه 3 شدم
از فردا میخوام شروع کنم به نظرتون میتونم امسال دندون پزشکی شهرمون بجنورد قبول شم ایا

----------


## Dr_Amirmd

خوردیم و خوابیدیم😝😝😝

----------


## رویا77

خب درس نخوندی بخون قبول شو....چ سوالیه اخه :Yahoo (76): 


> من رتبم سال اول 130 هزار منطقه 3 شد 
> امسال 70هزار منطقه 3 شدم
> از فردا میخوام شروع کنم به نظرتون میتونم امسال دندون پزشکی شهرمون بجنورد قبول شم ایا

----------


## milad475

من رتبم سال اول 130 هزار منطقه 3 شد 
امسال 70هزار منطقه 3 شدم
از فردا میخوام شروع کنم به نظرتون میتونم امسال دندون پزشکی شهرمون بجنورد قبول شم ایا

----------


## Aseydreza

> جواب بدیدددددددددددددددددددددد  ددد


به نظرت چی بگیم
 بگیم  نه تو شروع نمیکنی؟؟
یا منتظر اوکی مایی که شروع کنی ؟؟! 
بد روزگاری شده جل الخالق

----------


## Aseydreza

ادبیات عمومی دارم کار میکنم مبحثی عربی تقریبا هم عمومی هم اختصاصی تقریبا تمومه باید ترجمه و..  رو تکمیل کنم 
دینی2
زبان3
اقتصاد کامل
ریاضی یه ذره |：
تاریخ ادبیات 1
جامعه کامل
 روانشناسی کامل
منطق کامل
فلسفه سوم کامل چهارم یه ذره پیشخونی
خوبه فعلا؟؟؟ 
فهمیدین انسانیم دیگه :-)

----------


## mamad1

> من رتبم سال اول 130 هزار منطقه 3 شد 
> امسال 70هزار منطقه 3 شدم
> از فردا میخوام شروع کنم به نظرتون میتونم امسال دندون پزشکی شهرمون بجنورد قبول شم ایا


فردا دیره، از امروز شروع کن، شده در حد چیدن کتاباتم باشه، جاهای بهترشم می تونی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## HO0Man

من فقط شیمی پیش فصل 3 و چند فصل زیست کار کردم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## pezeshkitehran

دوستان بیشتر شرکت کنید 

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sara523

> ادبیات عمومی دارم کار میکنم مبحثی عربی تقریبا هم عمومی هم اختصاصی تقریبا تمومه باید ترجمه و..  رو تکمیل کنم 
> دینی2
> زبان3
> اقتصاد کامل
> ریاضی یه ذره |：
> تاریخ ادبیات 1
> جامعه کامل
>  روانشناسی کامل
> منطق کامل
> ...



ریاضی یه ذره خوب نیست ... کاش به جای زبان یا جامعه وقت بیشتر برای ریاضیتون میذاشتین...جامعه حفظیه و راحت خونده میشه .باید ریاضی 1 و آمار و ریاضی 3 رو درست جمع کنید تابستون... چون مباحث ریاضی پیش سنگینه مثل لگاریتم و احتمال و اینا مباحثیه که قبلا هیییچ پیش زمینه ای ازش نداشتین و خیلی جدیده..
اقتصاد و روان و منطق رو یه دور دیگه بخونید.
فلسفه چهارم هم نیاز به پیش خوانی نداره چون فلسفه سوم با وجود اینکه راحت و کم حجم به نظر میاد ، تستای دشواری داره به نظرم به جای پیشخوانی چهارم فعلا چندین بار فلسفه سوم رو خوب بخونید.خصوصااااا درس علل اربعه و مثل افلاطون . دیالوگ های درس سقراط هم حفظ باشید.زیاد عجله نکنید چون فلسفه پیش دشواره ( فصل 4-10-11-12 البته ، قسمت های حفظیش که هیچی)  و مجبور میشید در طول سال براش وقت زیادی صرف کنید بنابراین بهتره الان فلسفه سه رو بخونید که خیالتون راحت شه.

بقیه برنامه تون هم خوبه...اگه واقعا خوب خونده باشید از خیلی ها جلویید !
من پارسال این موقع فقط یه ذره دینی خونده بودم  :Yahoo (20): 

یادش بخیر...زمان واقعا زود میگذره

----------


## اسكار

هيچي نخوندم واقعا دارم ميگم نميدونم چرا نميتونم اصلا

----------


## Aseydreza

> ریاضی یه ذره خوب نیست ... کاش به جای زبان یا جامعه وقت بیشتر برای ریاضیتون میذاشتین...جامعه حفظیه و راحت خونده میشه .باید ریاضی 1 و آمار و ریاضی 3 رو درست جمع کنید تابستون... چون مباحث ریاضی پیش سنگینه مثل لگاریتم و احتمال و اینا مباحثیه که قبلا هیییچ پیش زمینه ای ازش نداشتین و خیلی جدیده..
> اقتصاد و روان و منطق رو یه دور دیگه بخونید.
> فلسفه چهارم هم نیاز به پیش خوانی نداره چون فلسفه سوم با وجود اینکه راحت و کم حجم به نظر میاد ، تستای دشواری داره به نظرم به جای پیشخوانی چهارم فعلا چندین بار فلسفه سوم رو خوب بخونید.خصوصااااا درس علل اربعه و مثل افلاطون . دیالوگ های درس سقراط هم حفظ باشید.زیاد عجله نکنید چون فلسفه پیش دشواره ( فصل 4-10-11-12 البته ، قسمت های حفظیش که هیچی)  و مجبور میشید در طول سال براش وقت زیادی صرف کنید بنابراین بهتره الان فلسفه سه رو بخونید که خیالتون راحت شه.
> 
> بقیه برنامه تون هم خوبه...اگه واقعا خوب خونده باشید از خیلی ها جلویید !
> من پارسال این موقع فقط یه ذره دینی خونده بودم 
> 
> یادش بخیر...زمان واقعا زود میگذره


واقعا؟؟؟
من فکر میکردم خیلی عقبم...

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> هيچي نخوندم واقعا دارم ميگم نميدونم چرا نميتونم اصلا


چرا نخوندی 

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Aseydreza

> ریاضی یه ذره خوب نیست ... کاش به جای زبان یا جامعه وقت بیشتر برای ریاضیتون میذاشتین...جامعه حفظیه و راحت خونده میشه .باید ریاضی 1 و آمار و ریاضی 3 رو درست جمع کنید تابستون... چون مباحث ریاضی پیش سنگینه مثل لگاریتم و احتمال و اینا مباحثیه که قبلا هیییچ پیش زمینه ای ازش نداشتین و خیلی جدیده..
> اقتصاد و روان و منطق رو یه دور دیگه بخونید.
> فلسفه چهارم هم نیاز به پیش خوانی نداره چون فلسفه سوم با وجود اینکه راحت و کم حجم به نظر میاد ، تستای دشواری داره به نظرم به جای پیشخوانی چهارم فعلا چندین بار فلسفه سوم رو خوب بخونید.خصوصااااا درس علل اربعه و مثل افلاطون . دیالوگ های درس سقراط هم حفظ باشید.زیاد عجله نکنید چون فلسفه پیش دشواره ( فصل 4-10-11-12 البته ، قسمت های حفظیش که هیچی)  و مجبور میشید در طول سال براش وقت زیادی صرف کنید بنابراین بهتره الان فلسفه سه رو بخونید که خیالتون راحت شه.
> 
> بقیه برنامه تون هم خوبه...اگه واقعا خوب خونده باشید از خیلی ها جلویید !
> من پارسال این موقع فقط یه ذره دینی خونده بودم 
> 
> یادش بخیر...زمان واقعا زود میگذره


راستی اینم بگم که منظورم از کامل یه دور نیس 
یعنی تقریبا تسلط رسیدم دو یا سه دور بعضی درسا رو

----------


## mojtabay

الان که میبینم باید این ایشالله شریف تو بیو رو بردارم 
چه وضعشه من ته تهش ترمودینامیک فیزیک خوندم ، نمودار آمار، لگاریتم ریاضی 2 :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## رویا77

99درصد دروغ میگن ازمون اخر سنجش همه شیمی صد زده بودن همونا پشت کنکوری شدن کسی ک درس خون باشه نمیاد اینجا... :Yahoo (76): 


> الان که میبینم باید این ایشالله شریف تو بیو رو بردارم 
> چه وضعشه من ته تهش ترمودینامیک فیزیک خوندم ، نمودار آمار، لگاریتم ریاضی 2

----------


## اسكار

خودمم نميدونم چرا اصلا ديگه نميتونم كتابام رو تحمل كنم 
كنكور ٩٦ دومين كنكورم بود 
پدرم پزشكه پارسال٢٠ اوردم نميدونيد چقدر فشار روحي رو من بود امسال هم همين رتبه  ديگه نميتونم الكي به همه ميگم كه دارم ميخونم ولي هيچي نخوندم من دانش اموز زرنگي بودم ولي سال چهارم شدم بدترين و تنبل ترين كلاس
خونواده همش سركوفت بچه هاي ديگر رو بهم ميزنن واقعا برنامه اي هم براي اينده ندارم 
نميدونم كاش بميرم ببخشيد طولاني شد

----------


## اسكار

دوستان ميشه لطف كنيد به من كمك كنيد واقعا بعضي وقتا به خودكشي فك ميكنم نميدونم چرا اينقدر كم اوردم😥😥😭

----------


## shadi55

> دوستان ميشه لطف كنيد به من كمك كنيد واقعا بعضي وقتا به خودكشي فك ميكنم نميدونم چرا اينقدر كم اوردم�������������  ����


ناامید نشید

----------


## اسكار

بحث نا اميدي نيست اصلا حالم از كتابام بهم ميخوره ازشون بدم مياد نميدونم چرا

----------


## shadi55

> بحث نا اميدي نيست اصلا حالم از كتابام بهم ميخوره ازشون بدم مياد نميدونم چرا


اگر دختر هستید که به نفعتونه دیدگاهتونو عوض کنید حتی به زور ولی اگر پسر هستید چه کاریه خب برید سرکار هروقت حسشو داشتید دوباره با رغبت بخونید

----------


## POlyhYmNia

:Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  
کل دوم غیر تابع ریاضی دو و هندسه اش... 

 :Yahoo (19):  کاش پارسال این موقع اینکارو کرده بودم..ک امسال دوباره از نو کتاب دبیرستان دست نمیگرفتم...

----------


## pezeshkitehran

دوستان با تجربه به اونایی که اون بالا دم از ناامیدی زدن کمک کنید لطفا 

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sara523

> واقعا؟؟؟
> من فکر میکردم خیلی عقبم...


جان ؟؟ :Yahoo (23): 
شوخی میکنین دیگه؟ الان تقریبا کامل کردین درسا رو ! نگران نباشید از ریاضی تون فاکتور بگیرم بقیه رو عالی پیش رفتید !
ولی ریاضی حیفه هااااا از من به شما نصیحت.




> راستی اینم بگم که منظورم از کامل یه دور نیس 
> یعنی تقریبا تسلط رسیدم دو یا سه دور بعضی درسا رو


خب خوبه...ولی هیچ مشکلی نیست که یه دور دیگه هر کدوم رو بخونید. این سه تا تک کتاب هر چقدر بیشتر خونده شن بهتره... و اینکه از امشب لازم نیست برید تاریخ ادبیات 1 رو دوره کنید... تاریخ ادبیات 2 رو شروع کنید و اتفاق کاملا طبیعی اینه که حس میکنید هر دوش رو یادتون میره ولی کاملا عادیه...  این 15 روز باقی تا مهر رو ، هم روی ریاضی کار کنید هم تاریخ ادبیات 2 رو بخونید.

تاریخ جغرافی هم که بی ارزش ترین درس انسانیه بذارید بعدا وسط سال با برنامه آزمونا بخونید...نخوندید هم اتفاقی نمیفته

----------


## .khosro.

خب اون هدفی که داشتم دقیقا نتونستم اجرا کنم...ولی خب خیلیم بد نخوندم
 تا حالا دینی 2 و 3
فصول معادلات و توابع و هندسه و مثلثات ریاضی
زیست همش(ژنتیک و شارش مونده)
فیزیک دینامیک و قسمتایی از سینماتیک و فیزیک 2 و 3
شیمی 2 و پیش 2 و استوکیومتری
عربی و ادبیاتم نصفش مونده ایشالا تا آخر تابستون جمع میشه

زبان فقط گرامر و لغت متاسفانه

----------


## frp9

با سلام به دوستانی که خوب خوندن یا اصن نخوندن یا مثه من دست و پاشکسته
من شیمی2 رو باترمو فیزیک و یکم عربیو یه فصل از هندسه 2 خوندم در کل راضی نیست ولی میخوام تو این 20 روز حسابان+ریاضی2 بخونم با عربی و یکم دیگه هندسه و شیمی 3 استو (چون ریاضی پایه خیلی سبز میخونم 10 فصله روزی نیم فصل از اون و روز1/3 فصل هندسه و روزی 1/3 فصل شیمی 3)

----------


## saeed_dal

سلام.
من فارغ التحصیلم و ارشد شیمی خوندم، شیمی رو چون رشته خودمه نخوندم از همون مهر کار میکنم و زبانمم چون در سطح خوبیه کار نکردم و همچنین دینی چون بنظرم از مهر بخونم بهتر بود نخوندم و اینا رو خوندم
زبان فارسی
آرایه ادبی
عربی 70 درصد قواعد
ریاضی ترکیبیات احتمال قدر مطلق دنباله عددی و هندسی و جزصحیح مثلثات لگاریتم و نمائی تابع و حد
فیزیک فیزیک 3 و بردار کار و انرژی سینماتیک و دینامیک
زیست هم دوم و سوم
در همه درسا بیشتر چون از درسا دور بودم کمتر تست زدم ولی سی درصد وقتمم برا تست بود تقریبا
خوشحال میشم نظراتتونو بگین

----------


## MohammadHo3ein

هیچی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mr.amp98

خوابیدم، گوشی، pes

----------


## mojtabay

> خودمم نميدونم چرا اصلا ديگه نميتونم كتابام رو تحمل كنم 
> كنكور ٩٦ دومين كنكورم بود 
> پدرم پزشكه پارسال٢٠ اوردم نميدونيد چقدر فشار روحي رو من بود امسال هم همين رتبه  ديگه نميتونم الكي به همه ميگم كه دارم ميخونم ولي هيچي نخوندم من دانش اموز زرنگي بودم ولي سال چهارم شدم بدترين و تنبل ترين كلاس
> خونواده همش سركوفت بچه هاي ديگر رو بهم ميزنن واقعا برنامه اي هم براي اينده ندارم 
> نميدونم كاش بميرم ببخشيد طولاني شد



داداش یه چی بگم 
خیلی هاشاید وضعیتشون از تو بدتر بوده ولی با پشتکار همه چی امکان پذیره 
به قول رفقا فقط غیر ممکنه که غیر ممکنه 
من بهت پیشنهاد میکنم از روزی سه چهار ساعت یا هر ساعتی که راحت میتونی شروع کن
یواش یواش برو بالاتر ایشالله موفق میشی 
در مورد سرکوفت  خب داداش اینکه برا همه بچه ها تقریبا هست مهم اینه که شما چطور ازش عبور کنی
 با فکر مدام بهش 
یا عبور ازش با اعتماد به نفس و امید و با پشتکارت و درس خوندن و آوردن رتبه خوب وقبولی تو رشته دلخواهت 
و مطمئن باش هیچ پدر ومادری بد بچشو نمیخواد

----------


## javad12

> خودمم نميدونم چرا اصلا ديگه نميتونم كتابام رو تحمل كنم 
> كنكور ٩٦ دومين كنكورم بود 
> پدرم پزشكه پارسال٢٠ اوردم نميدونيد چقدر فشار روحي رو من بود امسال هم همين رتبه  ديگه نميتونم الكي به همه ميگم كه دارم ميخونم ولي هيچي نخوندم من دانش اموز زرنگي بودم ولي سال چهارم شدم بدترين و تنبل ترين كلاس
> خونواده همش سركوفت بچه هاي ديگر رو بهم ميزنن واقعا برنامه اي هم براي اينده ندارم 
> نميدونم كاش بميرم ببخشيد طولاني شد


سلام

میدونم شرایط سختیه ولی بخاطر خودتم که شده نباید تسلیم شی..

 نزار چند سال دیگه حسرت این لحظات رو بخوری که از دست دادی...

اگه نمیتونی پرواز کنی، بدو..

اگه نمیتونی بدویی، راه برو..

اگه نمیتونی راه بری، سینه خیز برو..

مهم نیس چه جوری ولی به جلو حرکت کن..

 تا حالا هدف نداشتی مهم نیس از الان واسه آیندت هدف تعیین کن.. 

بقیه مهم نیستن به خودت ثابت کن که میتونی به خودت ثابت کن که ارزشمندی..

اینو همیشه یادت باشه : برتری نسبت به دیگران افتخار نیس بلکه برتری نسبت به گذشته خودت باعث افتخاره..

افکار منفی رو از خودت دور کنو به خدا توکل کن..

مطمئن باش تنها فاصله ای که با هدفت داری تلاش کردنه ..

درضمن یادت باشه هیچ پدرو مادری بدی فرزندشونو نمیخوان اونا فقط میخوان موفقیت تو رو ببینن..

عذر میخوام اگه طولانی شد امیدوارم موفق باشی..

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

الان اگه بدونیم بقیه تو تابستون چی کار کردن چه نفعی داره برامون؟

----------


## Alibalapour

من تخصصی های سوم و دوم و عمومی سوم رو تموم می کنم.(تا ۷مهر)
روزانه هم بطور متوسط هفت و نیم ساعت مطالعه دارم(از اول تابستان)
از وضعیت خودمم راضیم.

----------


## رویا77

بخدا کیفیت مهمه امید محمدی محد فاضلی جمال اصن تابستون تاابان نخوندن 8 ماه 7 ماه خوندن رتبه شدن....اون یکی که زیست از صفر باالگو خونده زده 90درصد.....تابستون بیشتر واسه اونایی ک هیچی از کنکور نمیسدوننن ویا خیلی ضعیفن عالیه..ولی درکل خیلی فرصت خوبیه.....اما طول سالم واسه زیر500شدن وقت هست ..بلخص منطقه سه

----------


## رویا77

​انتخاب مسیر غلط تورو اینجوری کرده....خدایی خودتو بگو شده ده روز روزی 10ساعت بخونی 200تا300تا تست بزنی...نه نشده وگرنه قبول بودی هرکس قبول نشده درس نخونده یا بد خونده


> بحث نا اميدي نيست اصلا حالم از كتابام بهم ميخوره ازشون بدم مياد نميدونم چرا

----------


## pezeshkitehran

.

فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mo3n

سلام 
واقعا گند زدم .... ولی اگه از الان بشینم مثل ادم بخونم وقت زیادم هستش 
به امید خدا از این به بعد رو باید اباد کنم .

----------


## gissiya

عربی و زبان رو تموم کردم کلا
زیست هم تا اول پاییز تموم میشه

----------


## Hans_Landa

من که این تابستون بعد از مدت ها در ریلکسیشن _کامل_ بودم. هیچ کاری نکردم چون امسال کنکور دادم. :Yahoo (78):  :Y (681):

----------


## Merlin021

*ایشالا تا 7 مهر اینا تموم میشن کامل 
ریاضی 2 - حسابان-فیزیک 2 و 3 - شیمی 2 و 3 - جبر-زبان فارسی - عربی -آرایه - امار
دینی تا حدودی خوندم اما به علت عقب موندن بقیه دروس کنار گذاشتم زبان و بقیه چیز های ادبیات هم که خوندن نمخواد زیاد 
هندسه هم ایشالا طول سال خونده میشه اگه بشه

*

----------


## amiirhosein

ریاضی : انالیز و احتمال پایه و پیش و معادله درجه دو و قدر مطلق
زیست:کل دوم و از پیش هم ژنتیک جمعیت با پروتئین سازی
فیزیک:مرور سوم و یکم از حرکت
شیمی:از پیش سینتیک+4 فصل دوم + استوکیومتری
عمومی ها هم قسمتای مهم و غیرحفظی رو خوندم
نمیدونم چرا انقدر بد پیشرفتم انقدر که به اینده و گذشته فکر کردم

----------


## WarHammer

من که کلا گند زدم  . همینطوری با آزمون و خطا رفتم جلو تا تازه قلق درس خوندن رو یاد گرفتم . 
ولی باز الحمدالله وقت هست چند روزی  .  جبران میخوام بکنم  .

----------


## Alireza is Here

من خیلی وقتم سر انتخاب کلاس و آزمون و منابع و... اینا رفت ولی الان همه چیزم ردیفه با ساعت مطالعه بالا!
شیمی 2 سه فصل اول
کل حد و پیوستگی و مجانب
حرکت شناسی در حد استیون هاوکینگ😂
گراف
زبان فارسی در حد تشریحی
آرایه
قرابت هامون سبطی
زبان کامل
کل عربی دست و پا شکسته(یه دور دیگ باید بخونم تا مسلط بشم)
کلا زیاد راضی نیستم از مطالعم ولی خیلی تجربه پیدا کردم این تابستون👍

----------


## pouryamorovati

تا آبان همه ی دروس پیش و پایه رو به همراه سوالات 30 سال اخیر کنکور میبندم

----------


## MohammadHo3ein

هیچی  :Yahoo (2):  
هنوز....

----------

